# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  DEFINICIONES DE CADA RAMA DE MAGIA?

## MAGO SUNDAY

Hola que tal, espero que me conozcais, es que estoy escribiendo un libro y no encuentro buenas definiciones para explicarlas en mi libro, vosotros sabeis bien o no? si es asi, escribemelo en cuanto antes para escribirlo, muchas gracias, atentamente.
                                                                           *MAGO SUNDAY*

----------


## Dramagic

No es por nada pero...¿te vas a poner a escribir un libro sin saber bien qué y cómo contar las cosas?

Lo primero que deberias hacer es conocer bien las distitnas ramas y leugo darles una definición tú mismo...es lo menos ya uqe eres tú el que escribe el libro.

Suerte con el libro.

----------


## zarkov

Yo sí que te recuerdo MAGO SUNDAY.

----------


## shark

pues andamos buenos....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ojito. El salvador va a escribir un libro sobre magia... CON QUINCE AÑOS!!!!!!!!!!! ¿Habrá plantado algún árbol? ¿Habrá tenido algún hijo? ¿Ganará el Pulitzer? ¿Compartirá sus beneficios con los que le den los datos que debe escribir en el libro?...

----------


## ignoto

Este hilo debería irse a cambalache.
O a privado.
O privarse todos.
O...omaller.

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

hola soy el mismo, es que no encuentro ninguna y me gustaria que respondais, aunque lo tenga que hacerlo, oye sr. redondo ya lo hare yo solo pero quiero saber vuestras opiñiones vuestras definicios, anda tu ma conoces redondo? en fin para todos, me gustaria que me ayudeis a las definiciones vale, gracias a todos...
                                                              *MAGO SUNDAY*

----------


## letang

jeje
lo de "tu *ma* conoces?" ha estado muy gracioso. Ya sé que es una errata tonta pero ha quedado graciosa.

No es el primer caso de alguien que quiere escribir un libro con textos de los demás... como está el patio.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> hola soy el mismo, es que no encuentro ninguna y me gustaria que respondais, aunque lo tenga que hacerlo, oye sr. redondo ya lo hare yo solo pero quiero saber vuestras opiñiones vuestras definicios, anda tu ma conoces redondo? en fin para todos, me gustaria que me ayudeis a las definiciones vale, gracias a todos...
>                                                               *MAGO SUNDAY*


¿Vas a escribir un libro? ¿Quién te lo va a corregir? (Pobre corector, ¡cuánto trabajo se le avecina!)

¿Quién es Sr. Redondo? (¿Estará llamndo gordo a Shark?)

Y ahora un momento generoso: Busca un poquito, porque no es nada dificil encontrar definiciones de las distintas ramas de la magia. Después de comparar las definiciones que encuentres de cada rama, elabora la tuya propia y nos las propones. entonces sí que podremos darte nuesta opinión.

----------


## Platiquini

> ¿Quién es Sr. Redondo? (¿Estará llamando gordo a Shark?)


Se referirá al apellido de Dramagic.

PD: Al que le parezca que no merece la pena responder, que no responda. A mí me lo parece.

----------


## ignoto

Magia de cerca: magia de aquí mismo, sin ir mas lejos.
Magia de escena: como la magia de esdesayuno pero bastantes horas mas tarde.
Cartomagia: magia acartonada, poco flexible.
Numismagia: magia hecha con numis, una especie de elfos gays.
Manipulación: no, no, no. Preguntabas por magia y no por política.
Grandes ilusiones: si, a todos nos puede tocar la lotería.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Micromagia: Magia para microbios
Magia Infantil: Magia con infanta de naranaja o de limón.
Magia de Salón: La que se hace a los parientes en toda celebración familiar.
Escapismo: Leches! ¡La definición se me ha fugado con el 'Yors Cluni'!

----------


## zarkov

Magiar: Mago transilvano ( no confundir con Drácula).

Majete: Mago aragonés.

----------


## eidanyoson

Magia blanca :  Magia con palomas recién lavadas.

 Magia de bar: Ir de copas toda la noche sin pagar un duro.

 Magia oscura: Esta es fácil. Se apaga la luz y a ver qué pasa.

 Magia bizarra: Magia hecha con espadas tipo Excalibur o Conan el Bárbaro.

 Magia Negra : Magia hecha con palomas sin lavar, muy muy sucias.

 Magia callejera: Ir por Lavapiés a las 23:30 en diario sin ser atracado.

----------


## ign

Algunos libros que te pueden servir para tu tarea:

-Cartomagia Fundamental: Como su nombre indica, enseña a aquellos que realizan magia acartonada cómo construirse con cartón su propia chistera (de ahí viene lo de funda-mental). Si quieres más información, pregúntale a nuestro querido O'Malley.

-La Vía Mágica: El sueño de todos aquellos que realizan magia ferroviaria. Así aprendió Copperfield a hacer desaparecer trenes.

-Por arte de verbimagia: Un maravilloso tratado que nos enseña lo mágico que hay en la buena gramática y ortografía (otro de los libros que se sabe O'Malley de pe a pa). Incluye un capítulo que explica diversas y sorprendentes conjugaciones verbales.

-El abc del FP: Una joyita para todo aquél que sienta deseos de dedicarse profesionalmente a este arte, ya que enseña magia como si de un curso de Formación Profesional se tratase.

-Trilogía Light: Tres libros con juegos de magia especialmente ideados para público que no quiere descuidar su línea.

-La magia pensada: Estupendo libro para realizar magia sólo con pensarlo. Ideal para magos vagos, que no quieren usar las manos...

-Bolas... pero de esponja: Pequeño libro que enseña el juego más deseado por cualquier mago: recibir una patada en los "pendientes reales" y salir ilesos. 
No sé si está permitido revelar secretos en esta parte del foro, pero su principio consiste en colocarse "ahí" unas bolas que sirvan de amortiguadores.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda, un saludo. Ign.

----------


## Platiquini

Como el chavalote tire pa'lante con su libro, apoyado en esas definiciones, es que me parto.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ign:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Por cierto, si el dominguero cita alguna de mis definciones, mi nombre es TONY GAMBERO!

----------


## BusyMan

Mentalismo: La magia con un fresco sabor a pippermint, ideal para combinados

Magia corporativa: Cuando dos o más magos trabajan en favor del sindicato.

Prestidigitación: Su truco estrella es cuando Pablito clavó un clavito. Recomendada para disléxicos y tartamudos.

Hipnosis: Cada equipo de fútbol tiene su hipno particular y su mago favorito.

Demostraciones de juego: Clases prácticas de parchís, dominó y comecocos.  Porque no todo es estudio en la vida del joven mago.

----------


## magomago

Buenisimo este post,lo que da de si ......
Bueno aqui va mi aportación:
Si quieres en el libro a parte de eso puedes poner algunas tecnicas fundamentales de la cartomagia.

El salto:Consiste en un pequeño impulso con las piernas elevándose en el aire para luego caer de vuelta al suelo debido a la fuerza de la gravedad.

El Forzaje:Consiste en intimidar a alguien para obligarle a realizar dicha accion.

La Carta Corrida : Aunque muchos lo interpretan por el sentido sexual ,en verdad es una carta que sale corriendo de la baraja.

El Empalme:Bueno solo decir que hay empalmes a una y a dos manos,todo depende del tamaño de.... la mano y de la técnica del empalme.

Pelar cartas en una mezcla en manos:Consiste en pelarla , osease quitarle las capas a la carta quedándote unicamente con el carton de enmedio.

La mezcla Faro:Consiste en mezclar en una torre alta con un foco que ilumina el camino de los barcos,o bien mezclar delante de los faros de un coche.

La salida interna:Consiste en una chica ninfomana , que se aloja en un internado.

----------


## Xavi-Z

*Pintaje:* Acción de colorear una carta. Las cartas rojas se suelen pintar de negro y las negras de rojo, aunque no hay un regla escrita sobre el tema. Se puede hacer con pincel o con brocha, en liso o gotelé. La técnica del estuco está ultimamente de moda pero pocos magos la dominan.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Corte: Vergüenza que siente el mago ante cada actuación en público

Barajas: Conjunto de cartas sobre las que aterrizan aviones.

Mezcla Elmsey: Lo que hizo Leymes con las letras de su apellido.

Break: Antiguo modelo familiar de Citröen

IT: Information Technologies

Robo lateral: afane de cartera por el costadillo de la chaqueta.

Servante: Criade, mayordome.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Descarga: Tiempo estimado 2 min 15 seg ... 95%

Jimmyck ... o James, Jaime en Español.

Corte: Dejarlo con la pareja.

Falso Corte: Dejarlo con la pareja, pero te sigues acostando con ella.

Canuto: porro, cigarillo de la risa, may, etc etc ...

Copperfield: Campo de cobre.

Para más risas: http://www.magiapotagia.com/profile....profile&u=3203

----------


## letang

Cuenta Jordan: Forma imperativa para obligar a Jordan a que cuente

Lance Burton: -Léase en castellano acentuando la A y pronunciando la E- Obligación de arrojar Burton contra alguien

David Stone: Personaje bíblico que mató a Goliat con una "stone" -piedra-

Baraja biselada: Baraja selada dos veces

Baraja radio: La que está al lado de la baraja cúbito

Cambio camaleón: Anuncio corto en un periódico de intercambio/venta de la sección de animales

El juego de la bolsa y el huevo: Forma light de llamar al juego del escroto y el testículo

----------


## zarkov

Para más risas todavía:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ghlight=#59850

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ou... que mal pinta la magia:

Canuto: Con lo que empiezan los jovenes...

Navajas: En fin, en nuestro mundillo también hay "julais" que se dedican a robar.

Posición de dar: ejem...

Posición de dar alzada: ejem, ejem...

Posición de dar abierta: Orgias y demás...

Carta Corrida: Toma ya...

Empalme: se pone calentito...

Dar por abajo:  :shock: 

Dar por en medio:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Dar por arriba: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Dar en segunda:  :-o , ni me pregunteis...

Empalme lateral: en fin, en otra postura...

TPC: Enfermedad de tranmisión sexual claramente...

Control: para evitar los temidos 9 meses...

Forzajes: Va contra la moral, pero si ella se deja...

Empalme por arriba... empalme por abajo, de una o de varias: Trataba de imaginarlo pero vamos... parece complejo...

La pinza de tres:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: .

La cascada: La soledad siempre fue mala...

La cuenta por empuje: nivel semi-orgía.

Flushtration: En fin, cuando no se puede ni dar por arriba, ni por el medio, ni por abajo, uno llega a este estado, y pasa a la cascada después del empalme de abajo...

Erdnase: Piropo.

Ejemplos: 

Chico: ¡Qué pasa titi! Eres una Erdnase de categoría! 
Chica: Gracias tronco, estaba buscando un poco de marcha, unos polvos mágicos ya sabes!
Chico: Lo siento sólo llevo Canuto pa' fumar, y navajas para hacerte un forzaje...
Chica: Bueno, yo me refería a otro polvo mágico.
(Aquí el chico ya empieza en la fase del Empalme Clásico... por arriba).
Chico: Bueno, pues podemos irnos a alguna Cabina espiritista y dar rienda suelta a nuestras posiciones de dar.
Chica: Que va tío! No me has dicho suficientes piropos, además no llevas ningún control, y a ver si me pegas un TPC de esos!
(Chico en estado de Corte... REAL no ILUSORIO, es un corte Mano-mesa-empalme, algo muy raro).
Chico: Vale titi! pero de buen rollo, me voy un rato al servicio
(Momento Flushtration)

Al llegar al servicio momento Cascada, pensando en como podría haber hecho una pinza de tres dando por arriba, por abajo y por el centro a la titi y sus amigas...

En fin, que menudos salidos que somos los magos...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Emejotajota!!!!!! M-A-M-O-N-A-Z-O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Casi me despiden!!!!!! Menudas carcajadas!

A todo esto, a ver quién es el guapo que tiene valor de intentar superarle (porque no es nada fácil)

----------


## eidanyoson

:shock:  :shock:  ¡¡¡¡JUAS!!!!!!! qué bueno.  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

 Esto se podría hjasta mandfar por internet a todos los magos del mundo jajaja.

 un aplauso mmjMarkos, te lo has currao si señor.  :D  :D

----------


## Xavi-Z

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magomago

Buenisimo Mjj

----------


## Sembei

Pues como os despistéis el amigo Sunday escribe el "GRAN DICCIONARIO JACHONDO DE LA MAGIA" y se forra. Más. 

No es mala idea, no... mmmm... así nacen los best seller!


Ahora en serio  :D  como no se puede escribir aquí sin dejar parida, ahí va: yo hice el número de partir una mujer en dos: Le enseñé este post y se partió sola!
 :Oops:   Lo siento, no lo pude evitar

----------


## ignoto

Tilt: pingo, pong, ring... ruidillos mágicos
Doble lift: operación de cirugía estética para alguien muy necesitado.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Aros Chinos: Aros metalicos fabricados en china. Son iguales que los españoles pero los chinos son ovalados.

Aros Ninja: Iguales que los chinos pero con forma de estrella ninja.

Ninja Rings: Melodía de movil con tono oriental. Puede ser sonitono o politono.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Bueno, bueno, si es por contestar y ayudar en ese libro, vale, pero yo quiero salir en la dedicatoria.

Artes afines.

Ventriloquía: el arte de hablar al hacer de vientre (suelen ser voces bastante raras, recomendado no asustarse al empezar a practicar)

Peek-pocket (carterismo): a cada persona le sale una definición propia de un artista del peek-pocket después de tener un encuentro con él. La definición suele empezar por: "me cag..............".

Fakirismo: versión suave del frekierismo, que es el arte de hacer el frikie.

Globoflexia: se realiza arte con objetos cilindricos, de latex y, normalmente, de colores. Que cada uno se imagine como se realiza este arte, que creo que aquí entran menores.

Ahora, de verdad, ¿seguro que MagoSunday no es uno de vosotros que estaba aburrido?. Es imposible, seguro que es uno de vosotros.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Jmac

MJJMarkos, y todos muy buenos, muy alto esta el liston, aqui van mas:

Baston de aparicion: Uno mu bajto mu bajto que yega.

Baston de desaparicion: Uno mu bajto mu bajto que jeva.

FP: Formajion pofejiona.

Dado: Po zezo, dauno, dado, date.

Naipe: parecio a nari.

Cuerda: Zi no le da arrelo, te quea dormio.

Gomilla: Condonjiyo

Cera para mago: cerá no, que e pa ramago.

Esposas Magicas: la mujen der Mago.

Polvo deslizante: i que lo diga, rejbalaizo.

Tapete de close-up: Cintate cerra po rarriba.

Penetracion Milagrosa: eza me la ze, las pajtiyas ezas .. la bijagra.

Braga siglo XX: Carzone pazao de moda.

Sal eterea: zal que ze joye polodo lao.

Baraja electrica: Ariopuerto que da calambre.

----------


## AmadeuS

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
MJJMarkos premio al mas original, como me rei, jajajaja
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## MANU_222

:shock: unos dias sin entrar al foro, y con lo que te encuentras...  :shock: 
Estoy mucho mas tranquilo desde que entro este tio al foro.
 :Lol:  Vamoss! habria que tomarse un poco todo a chiste   :Lol: ... Jajaja.
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## HellLois

No me acuerdo quien me dijo que la magia no podía unirse con el humor.
Esperad a que le enseñe este hilo.
 8)  8)

----------


## AmadeuS

> No me acuerdo quien me dijo que la magia no podía unirse con el humor.
> Esperad a que le enseñe este hilo.
>  8)  8)


Quien te ha dicho eso  :-(  :-(  :-( ?

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Iniciado por HellLois
> 
> No me acuerdo quien me dijo que la magia no podía unirse con el humor.
> Esperad a que le enseñe este hilo.
>  8)  8)
> 
> 
> Quien te ha dicho eso  :-(  :-(  :-( ?


Alguien que no entraba en este foro.

A mi, MagoSunday me suena a ser un alter-ego de alguno de los veteranos  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: .

----------


## ignoto

Para mi que se trata de omaller disfrazado.

----------


## elphreaker

Que despolle :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Muy bueno, propongo que lo pasemos a "limpio" y hagamos un pdf o algo por el estilo y ponerlo en la seccion de "Nuevo en Magia"  8) 
Bueno , entonces yo de mientreas lo voy pasando a limpio :P ,
Apatern noster
xD

----------


## Némesis

Numismagia:
Lo que dice el público cuando ya le has dado la lata lo suficiente:
Ejemplo: "No mís magia, por favor..."

Grandes ilusiones:
Pues por ejemplo que te hagan un regalo bien majo (Ah! Y grande).

Escapismo:
Cuando sin querer te echas un pedillo.

Magia cómica:
Es la que se hace con Marvel o DC.

Magia de escena:
Es la que haces mientras comes de noche y alguien dice "Qué es esto?"
"Es cena".

Magia de calle:
Es la que hacen las entidades bancarias con las hipotecas. Consiguen que la gente duerma en la calle.

Etc...

----------


## ignoto

Como ejemplo de mentalismo voy a hacer dos predicciones:
1 - Que este hilo acaba en cambalache por la gloria de la bisabuela de Robert Houdin.
2 - Que el tal Sunday debe de llevar tal mosqueo a estas alturas que o bien no vuelve o si lo hace es para expresar un tierno recuerdo de nuestra ascendencia.


¡Ojo! ¡Que es un profesional de la magia!
Y David Blaine es mago y yo campeón de la FISM, no te jiba...

----------


## zarkov

El Sunday ya ha conseguido su objetivo: cada vez que aparece monta un hilo divertido.

Es genial, además de como mago, como showman.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

jajajjajajajajaja, la verdad es que con estos mensajes te lo pasas muy bien.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

A mí dejadme de tonterías, estoy seguro de que el Sunday este es uno de los tres: Zarkov, O'Malley, o Ignoto. ¡¡Confesaaaaaaaaaaaad!! :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ignoto

Sunday está escrito en irlandés así que yo miraría hacia omaller.

----------


## shark

"Numismagia: magia hecha con numis, una especie de elfos gays. "

Solo por el rato de descojone que he tenido con esta frase, Ignoto queda invitado a una mariscada cuando se acerque por estas tierras (es que me he descojonado mucho)
 8)

----------


## HellLois

Yo llevo poco por aqui así que no me apresuro a decir que Sunday, es el alter-ego de alguien.
pero eso si los hilos que he leido de Sunday son la caña, incluso no se si hacerme un show con ellos, jejeje.

Bueno lo de que quien me dijo eso, no lo recuerdo, pero fue en un momento en que pense que se podría meter algo de mágia en nuestras actuaciones (por lo general cómicas) y había pensado en algo de mágia-clown con efectos muy vistosos para niños, yo creo que funciona, pero alguien me solo que ni de coña. Pero bueno, el mundo esta lleno de profanos.

Aunque para meterlo en algun espectaculo, aun me queda mucho camino del aprendizaje.

----------


## zarkov

A mí lo que me gustaría es que cuajara la invitación a la casa propia de Sunday que propuso en su día.

----------


## MANU_222

Tanto hablar de Sunday me dieron ganas de comer un helado del Mc donald "Mc Sunday"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

Hola que tal estais todos?, bien,  o´malley, yo me referia al apellido del mago dereaminc, o como se diga, es que no me sale bien escribirlo, entonces david redondo, esta pregunta va para ti,¿tu me conoces?, y para todos muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y sr. Ing ¿tu me conoces?, hasta pronto y gracias...
                                                               *MAGO SUNDAY*
 :Smile1:  
"magia es: no creer, es no ver, y ver es no creer..."

----------


## BusyMan

Oye, no se, yo le voy a agregar al msn, sólo para ver si es así de raro al natural...

Uno que tiene gustos masocas, ya os contaré

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

No es real, no es real, me jugaría algo a que no es real.

En este punto del hilo, creo que sería mejor que no fuera real.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Platiquini

> Hola que tal estais todos?, bien,  o´malley, yo me referia al apellido del mago dereaminc, o como se diga, es que no me sale bien escribirlo, entonces david redondo, esta pregunta va para ti,¿tu me conoces?, y para todos muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y sr. Ing ¿tu me conoces?, hasta pronto y gracias...
>                                                                *MAGO SUNDAY*
>  
> "magia es: no creer, es no ver, y ver es no creer..."


 :shock:  :D  :shock:  :D  :shock:  :D  :shock:  :D 
 :o

----------


## ign

> ...y sr. Ing ¿tu me conoces?, hasta pronto y gracias...


Cómo ya ha salido esta confusión otras veces, la aclaro en el hilo más famoso del foro:
No es Ing, es Ign  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

Respecto a tu pregunta... Sí que te conozco. Eres MAGO SUNDAY, ¿no?

Pues eso, un saludo y nada de malos rollos.

Ign

----------


## Dramagic

DRAMAGIC...o lo que es lo mismo DRAMAGIA

 ¿HAS OIDO ALGUNA VEZ HABLAR DE ESO? ¿Sabes quien es Luis H. Trueba?

Me preguntas que si te conozco...pues no, pero no me importaria...y tu? me conoces a mi?

----------


## Mr Poza

Hay veces que pienso, joe que coñazo de foro, pero es leer estas cosas y mearme de risa. Muchas gracias Marcos.

Otra cosa cuando Letang dice: "No es el primer caso de alguien que quiere escribir un libro con textos de los demás... "  Te refieres al notas este que mandaba privados pidiendo juegos de la gente :Confused:   Se podrian poner de acuerdo y escribir el libro a medias.

Mago Sunday, dinos donde actuas para ir a animarte. A seguir riendose.

----------


## Sembei

Cada vez me convenzo más de que Sunday es un pedazo de mago... 

Convencer a tanta gente de que es real... tiene que ser magia! Además de la buena, porque ha conseguido una gran reacción. 

Y digo esto porque mi reacción ante sus escritos es exacta a cuando veo uno de esos juegos que te dejan con la boca abierta:
" ¿ Cómo ha desaparecido ése elefante de tres toneladas bajo la moneda de tres euros?
 :shock: Pues ni idea, oiga... no puede ser, no puede ser, no puede ser! Pero..  :?: ¿y si es? nononono.... aquí hay algo que no me cuadra.... ¿será posible? :roll: "

Bueno, no sé si me explico pero, o es un pedazo de artista como la copa de un dinosaurio, o  es el friki más grande de esta parte del globo... Personalmente, después del análisis de sus inconmensurables textos, me inclino por la primera. Dudo que me equivoque, pero la realidad suele superar a la ficción...
Cada vez que los releo veo más claro que, sea genio o friki, es muy, muy grande... Felicidades Mago Sunday!!!

Un foro con mucha magia e ilusiones, sí señor!
Saludos

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

DRAMAGIC te conozco de 2 cosas ya chatearemos tu y yo juntos vale? ing lo mismo te lo digo a ti vale ya nos haceremos amigos vale? gracias queridos amigos y fans...

----------


## letang

Poza, efectivamente es quien estás pensando!   :Lol:  




> ing lo mismo te lo digo a ti


Todavía no ha aprendido que es "ign"... espero que no cometas estas erratas repetidas en tu libro




> ya nos *haceremos* amigos


Y esto ya... es tremendo...

----------


## ign

> DRAMAGIC te conozco de 2 cosas ya chatearemos tu y yo juntos vale? ing lo mismo te lo digo a ti vale ya nos haceremos amigos vale? gracias queridos amigos y fans...



Vale... Vale... Vale... 
...Vale que me sigas llamando "ing" de forma errónea, vale. ¡¡Pero lo de "haceremos" no tiene perdón de O'Malley!!

Santo O'Malley, ortografiador mayor,
ruega por nosotros faltadores
ahora y en la hora de nuestro ingreso
en el Área Secreta,
Amén.

Un saludo, Ign.

P.D. ¿Por qué sigue ésto en Teoría?

----------


## Dramagic

Según aparece en la Web de la escuela de ana, actuas este mes..asi que a ver si puedo pasarme a verte.

PD: Mago Sunday exite. Mirar en www.magiatamariz.com en las actuaciones de octubre en la escuela

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Cierto y verdad, flipooooo

----------


## HellLois

¡Lo que hay que ver por no ser ciego! jejeje, es verdad, la leyenda es verdad.  :Lol:   :Lol:   ¿qué haceremos ahora?

----------


## Jmac

*¡¡¡ Seguiremos..., haciriendo Magia !!!**
*

----------


## AmadeuS

**** FOTO ELIMINDA ******
ahi lo encontre
a mi me da como a ***** descripción eliminada *****

----------


## letang

Mago Sunday, te deseo mucha suerte en tu actuación.

Y la próxima vez que se te ocurra una idea del estilo de escribir el libro, primero piénsala seriamente y después coméntala con tus profesores de la escuela. Nadie como ellos te aconsejará mejor.

Sobre la corrección ortográfica pues bueno... eso es algo personal y ya hay bastantes aquí que dan caña con el tema.

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Mago Sunday, te deseo mucha suerte en tu actuación.


Y después nos puedes contar que tal te fue. Mucha suerte.

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Amadeus:

He tenido que editar tu post por dos razones:

1.- No está permitido publicar la foto de nadie sin su autorización.

2.- Una cosa es hacer bromas sobre lo que alguien ha escrito y otra bien distinta sobre lo que parece o deja de parecer por una imagen no autorizada. Por favor, moderación en este sentido.

----------


## VANISH

jaja..

se dan cuenta de algo??

el joder a la gente nos hace dar lo mejor de nosotros!!!

muyyy buennn post!!

por favor!! emejota es bueno hasta bardeando!!!!!!

jaja y buen..postasoo!!

saludos...

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

Qeridos magos y fans yo siempre he existido, y como podeis confirmar en lo de escuela pues soy de verdad, cuando haya hecho la actuación os contare, dramagic, me encantaria que me vieras asi nos conoceremos en persona y hablaremos del tema de la magia vale? adios a todos y hasta pronto. Gracias            :Smile1:  
                                                                 *MAGO SUNDAY*

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues a mi me cae Sunday la mar de bien. No sé, transmite algo en sus mensajes entre inocencia y simpatía que me hace cogerle cariño. Y eso con 12 mensajes nada más. Le seguiremos la pista....  :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

La magia puede eliminar barreras, Sunday.
Sigue adelante.

David, si podéis echarle una mano estaría bien. Gracias.

----------


## Platiquini

> Pues a mi me cae Sunday la mar de bien. No sé, transmite algo en sus mensajes entre inocencia y simpatía que me hace cogerle cariño. Y eso con 12 mensajes nada más. Le seguiremos la pista....  :twisted:


Te cae casi tan bien como yo, ¿no?  :D No sé, sin menospreciar al mago Sunday para nada, me hace gracia lo fragilísimas que son las razones para que tal o cual persona caiga bien o mal, máxime en un medio como este, que como no tengas relación personal cara a cara con alguien, pues practicamente se puede afirmar que no se tiene relación en el amplio sentido del término.
Con esto quiero decir que yo cuando me encuentro con foreros cara a cara por primera vez, aunque haya tenido relación internáutica con ellos, pues para mí es casi como empezar de cero. Y esto te lo digo a ti, al mago Sunday y a todos con los que no haya tenido relación cara a cara, que a todos procuraré tratar con los formalismos, amabilidad y buenas maneras con que se trata a un perfecto desconocido que te presentan por vez primera. Vaya rollo que he soltado...   :Lol:   Pero es lo que pienso y quería decirlo, oye.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno Platiquini (jo, que raro se me hace llamarte así) mis razones para que Sunday me caiga bien me las callo, pero van más allá de las púramente mágicas.
 No soy gay, por si acaso  :D.

 Además no me digas que no es gracioso que nos salude como si fuéramos sus fans  :twisted: 

 En cuanto a lo demás, estoy de acuerdo contigo, y cuando alguna vez he conocido personalmente a alguien del foro, siempre siento el mismo nerviosismo que si fuera un perfecto desconocido. Menos mal que soy una persona abierta y eso me dura uno o dos minutejos.

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

Pues si, soy amable y cariñoso, pero tampoco soy gay por dios!, solo nos faltaba que penseis en ello, bueno hasta pronto que tengo que ensayar para la actuación chao y recuerdos para todos...

----------


## Ella

por que no cerrais este hilo que no lleva a nada :Confused:

----------


## nick63nick

> *por que no cerrais este hilo que no lleva a nada?*??



Por fín, algo coherente!!!

Hace tiempo que me planteaba lo mismo sobre este hilo, que me parece un absurdo.

saludos.

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

Oye un respeto al resto de foreros y fans, que hemos creado este hilo para poder hablar de nuestras cosas, no es para que sea absurdo, sino para divertirse, y si tu no lo quieres, pues nunca entres y ya esta y deja divertir y hablar al resto de personas auque no nos lleve a ningun lada, pero nos lleva a la amistad, a la diversión vale? a si que un respeto. gracias.
                                                                       *MAGO SUNDAY* :x

----------


## nachopz

chapeau!





 :D

----------


## vsalberto

> Oye un respeto al resto de foreros y fans, que hemos creado este hilo para poder hablar de nuestras cosas, no es para que sea absurdo, sino para divertirse, y si tu no lo quieres, pues nunca entres y ya esta y deja divertir y hablar al resto de personas auque no nos lleve a ningun lada, pero nos lleva a la amistad, a la diversión vale? a si que un respeto. gracias.
>                                                                        *MAGO SUNDAY* :x


Para hablar de vuestras cosas y para divertiros tenéis el cambalache. Yo no debería tener que aguantar ver un post nuevo en una sección tan buena como es teoría, entrar a leerlo y tener que encontrarme una nueva chorrada aquí. Lo del respeto por el resto de foreros te lo podías aplicar a ti mismo también. Gracias.

----------


## ign

Movedlo a Cambalache y todos contentos.

----------


## Ella

> Oye un respeto al resto de foreros y fans, que hemos creado este hilo para poder hablar de nuestras cosas, no es para que sea absurdo, sino para divertirse, y si tu no lo quieres, pues nunca entres y ya esta y deja divertir y hablar al resto de personas auque no nos lleve a ningun lada, pero nos lleva a la amistad, a la diversión vale? a si que un respeto. gracias.
>                                                                        *MAGO SUNDAY* :x


sunday, lo he dicho por ti, entendi que en este post se estaban sebando contigo, por eso pedi que cierren el hilo, pero si te gusta, lo retiro, no sabia que era de "coña". deberia ir efectivamente en cambalache

----------


## shark

sebando ?
echando sebo?
 :D

----------


## ignoto

Usease.
Engordando cosa mala.

Clau. ¿Te nos vas a poner a ganar peso ahora?

----------


## zarkov

Las rellenitas, ummmmm.

Los dedos en carne viva de dar pellizcos, ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Estáis definiendo la 'Magia de toma pan y moja'?

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Bienvenidos al foro cuarentón-cincuentón de magia con más chispa de Internet.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Lo de "los dedos en carne viva de pegar pellizcos" ha sido un momento de inspiración máximo en todo lo que he leído desde que me registré.  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Enhorabuena Zarkov.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## ignoto

Solamente una vez me encontré en un foro un hilo igual de falto de propósito que este.
Entonces la culpa fué de Gandalf (Aunque Busy y yo le ayudamos bastante).

¿Será esta la nueva edición de "esto es un error"?

¿O me estoy equivocando?

Mas que nada porque ya van 6 páginas de tonterías.    :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

> Bienvenidos al foro cuarentón-cincuentón de magia con más chispa de Internet.      
> 
> Lo de "los dedos en carne viva de pegar pellizcos" ha sido un momento de inspiración máximo en todo lo que he leído desde que me registré.  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Enhorabuena Zarkov.
> 
> Un saludo
> Rafa Muñoz


Es que los viejos verdes es lo que tenemos   :Oops:  

¿Verdad Ignoto?

----------


## ign

> ¿Será esta la nueva edición de "esto es un error"?



Como suele decir Juan Tamariz: "Es díficil, ¡pero no imposible!"

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

Hola, teneis razón, ya he terminado de escribir la parte de las definiciones de cada rama, aunque me quedan cosas todavia... a si que mi idea es que como yo lo cree, pues como ya he terminado, no hay mas remedio que cerrarlo, dejar de existir esta pagina y asi dejar de hablar de tonterias como dice "Ella"...vale? os parece buena idea? um saludo para todos.

                                                                          *MAGO SUNDAY*

----------


## zarkov

A mí lo que digas me parece buena idea. Me alegro que acabaras el trabajo.
Un saludo SUNDAY.

----------


## ignoto

Lo mas increible es que las definiciones que dimos de las ramas de la magia se han convertido en un clásico.

Lástima que no sigamos con el tema, me reí bien a gusto.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Hola, teneis razón, ya he terminado de escribir la parte de las definiciones de cada rama,


¿Habrá incluido nuestras aportaciones? Como diría Richard The Third: 'My kingdom for a copy'

----------


## themagician

Oye MAGO SUNDAY, y, a todo ésto, ¿cómo se va a llamar el libro? :D

----------

